# Pacman frog supplements



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I was just wondering what type/brand of calcium should I use for a pacman ? and should I get one with D3? How often should i give it the supplements? Also do i need to give it multivitamins, if so which type/brand should i use.
Thanks


----------



## skphew2 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have started using the complete food options and now am fully sold on Hikari pac attack but still offer live when I can.

When I do offer live I use Nutrobal :2thumb:


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

skphew2 said:


> I have started using the complete food options and now am fully sold on Hikari pac attack but still offer live when I can.
> 
> When I do offer live I use Nutrobal :2thumb:


Thanks for letting me know
Is this the nutrobal you use and if i use that i wont need anything else as its got everything needed in it?
Nutrobal Reptile 50gm | Pets At Home


----------



## skphew2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah thats the one I dust with.

I usually gut load and hydrate the feeders a few days prior to feeding and lightly dust before I pop some in.

I only feed live every 10days ish as am on the pre-made food. But I like to offer a balanced diet and selection :2thumb:


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers :2thumb:
What they like feeding on the Hikari pak attack, do they need abit of encouragement or did yours just take it straight away? Never heard of it before but im goin to look into it now you mentioned it


----------



## skphew2 (Dec 5, 2012)

My young one took to it straight away the larger one took a little bit of coercing but now is fine on it.

I was trialing it along side the samurai alternative (which you have to mix up) and found it the easier of the two with good growth and coloration.

At the moment it is a import job and usually buy it in via ebay :2thumb:


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

How often should i dust the livefood with the Nutrobal?


----------

